# ever use methyl hydrate to thaw a pipe?



## gamer (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a frozen 2" I was wondering if methyl hydrate (methanol) will damage the conductor insulation?


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

No idea what that is but we've I've used windshield washer fluid for years without a problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Put a decent load on the conductors. They'll get plenty warm enough to thaw it out


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

May long weekend she will be good to go.


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't think the alcohol is going to damage the wiring unless it is a type of rubber, even so I would flush it just the same once thawed. I would use gas line antifreeze (Heet) which is 90% alcohol and will give you more bang for your buck rather than the 70% rubbing alcohol.

Just remember alcohol like any freeze point depressant is best used while water is still liquid but will thaw away slowly. Iso-Heet claims to absorb more water than regular alcohol so that may be an option.

The old plumbers method of pouring in hot water and then sucking it back out every 10 minutes or so is usually the quickest way.


----------



## gamer (Sep 9, 2014)

Just decided not to risk it. Thanks!


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

I've used it on a 6" pipe crossing under a road with teck cables and had no issues.. Had to pull 2 more cables in it, with an existing pull rope..


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

glen1971 said:


> I've used it on a 6" pipe crossing under a road with teck cables and had no issues.. Had to pull 2 more cables in it, with an existing pull rope..


That sounds like a fun day...


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

99cents said:


> That sounds like a fun day...


My past experience trying to add a cable is almost impossible with everything being twisted.. I was rather surprised when the rope moved freely (after it was thawed). Even more surprised that the cables pulled in REAL easily, considering the conduit was very full start with... I don't think the new rope we left will ever get used, since it's gotta be full now..


----------



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)

12-908 Inserting conductors in raceways
(1) Cleaning agents or lubricants of an electrical conducting nature or that might have a deleterious effect on conductor coverings shall not be used when inserting conductors in raceways.
(2) Lubricants used when inserting conductors in raceways shall be either wire pulling compound, talc, or soapstone.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

